# Only reason not 5 stars - not made out of gold and diamonds



## johnstoneb

I bought that same marking gauge a couple months ago.. You're review is right on. I would give it 5 stars


----------



## FaTToaD

Bought mine today, looking forward to using it. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Tugboater78

Will have to look into it


----------



## Ken90712

Awesome might have to pick on up today….


----------



## JUC

I bought this gauge and returned it. i could not read the numbers on it. I do not want to use a rule to adjust another tool. If you could read the scale this would be a good gauge. I give it 0 stars, does not do what it should.
Jeffrey


----------



## wooded

Crybaby…......:-(.........;-j


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Did you notice the Crosman gauge is a mortising gauge with 2 adjustment and 2 cutters?


----------



## MerylL

Good review. Thank you. Looking at this in Amazon, and no reviews there. Just found this one.


----------

